# Honda gx200 peppery jetted from factory!?



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey guys, I order a few jets for my hss724.. 
#73-75-80


Before received them, I ran full power today, cleaned the driveway and shut it while hot.. here’s what my plug look like! 
To me, this is a perfect baseront colour, might even be on the rich side... 

Bear in mind, it was only -2C (28f) 
What do you guys think.

Still worth going up to .30 or .32?










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

how many hours on machine? and why rejet? underpowered?

what is your elevation?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Spawn.Qc said:


> What do you guys think.


I think you have a perfect looking plug there.

If you were happy with the performance I would not change a thing.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> how many hours on machine? and why rejet? underpowered?
> 
> what is your elevation?


I'm 1270ft ASL... Almost new, 4 Hrs so far…

Well, lots of people on the forum says that new HSS snowblowers comes with jets that are too small, making them run on the lean side in favour of economy and emissions controls…. 

Underpowered, well, for a snow blower sold as being 7hp, I think it performs really well. I'm also fully aware that I wont turn it into a 9hp by jetting a bit richer, but if I can move through snow a bit faster, why not!?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I would wait until the engine is broken in before experimenting with jetting.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

That looks on the lean side to me, four hours isn’t a whole lot to go on though. BUT, the Honda’s are coming out of production on the lean side, for the wonder kids at the EPA. At your elevation I would re-jet back to the pre EPA version. I just did that to a HSS928 with 5 hours on it. I installed a Tach to check power output after the re-jet.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Got my tach installed, sweet little device for sure! Now waiting for the jets.. 











Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I jet (after a brief minute or so warm up)so that I can go from idle to wide open without the engine falling flat without application of any choke.
The engine will run different mixtures at different RPM under different loads.. for example after a brief warm up I should be able to hit a heavy load without the engine falling

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

All right! So the jets I ordered of amazon arrived. 
I went up 1 size, 80# from 75# and something interesting is happening.

The engine runs smoother, but feels weaker under load. The exhaust tone when it’s fully loaded is less agressive, less explosive and the rpm crash faster... it feels easier to bog it down once it’s power is overrun by the snow load.

Wide open throttle unload is still at 3760, with auger and hydro engages 3640... 

What would you guys recommend, based on this observation and the attached plug picture?
Back to 75# or keep using 80# for a while? Engine time is now 14 hours since new.

Thx!












Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Some of the aftermarket jets do not have precision size orifices.
If it was my machine I would put it in some deep snow and push it hard until the RPM fell a fair amount since you run 3750 RPM I would pull(load) it down to about 3100... Then sneak in a touch of choke.. if you gain more power with a touch of choke then you can gain power by going up a size in jet.
These small carbs are all over the place with the mixture depending upon RPM and load.
Remember the choke is your friend in determining if you need to jet richer.
Also once you reach peak power by mixture ... Things go down hill very quickly if you go richer /vs a much larger window going towards the lean side.
Also rich causes faster carbon build up.. washes the oil off the cylinder wall .. dilutes our oil with more gas..so it's best to not aim for max power just for the sake of it but rather a touch lean from max power


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Like the old saying, "Lean is Mean", gaining a bit more power from the more heat created. The hotter the gasses, the more expansion, the harder it pushes the piston down in the cylinder, therefore more power.
What he described is from it being "Richened up" with fuel. Different exhaust sound without the "Crack" sound in the exhaust, and a little bit of power loss from the larger jet, lesser aggressive sound and performance from it being richened up with the bigger jet.
They don't always work. They would work more at a lower elevation down around sea level, but not at a higher altitude. The higher altitude you are better off staying with the stock jet and up above a certain altitude you want to lean it out even more.
The larger jets really only help out when you are at sea level up to about 3000 foot altitude.
A lot of jets people buy are not from the original manufacturer and are not built with the precision that original equipment is, they are cheaper in proce and do not work as well as they should, the O.E.M. parts are more expensive and built better.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Like the old saying, "Lean is Mean", gaining a bit more power from the more heat created. The hotter the gasses, the more expansion, the harder it pushes the piston down in the cylinder, therefore more power.
> What he described is from it being "Richened up" with fuel. Different exhaust sound without the "Crack" sound in the exhaust, and a little bit of power loss from the larger jet, lesser aggressive sound and performance from it being richened up with the bigger jet.
> They don't always work. They would work more at a lower elevation down around sea level, but not at a higher altitude. The higher altitude you are better off staying with the stock jet and up above a certain altitude you want to lean it out even more.
> The larger jets really only help out when you are at sea level up to about 3000 foot altitude.
> A lot of jets people buy are not from the original manufacturer and are not built with the precision that original equipment is, they are cheaper in proce and do not work as well as they should, the O.E.M. parts are more expensive and built better.


Lean is mean...an expression from the old rc days as well..with those little engines the mosquito sound (lean is mean) equaled a short engine life as it overheated the engine and was wore out in just a few minutes...We relied on over fueling to keep it cool and oiled up... more oil equaled less rpm.. which kinda forced you to run lean to keep the cob out...less oil equaled better running and higher RPM..so you richened it up to keep the temp down..Lower oil content was the way to go...it took a while before I accepted that but when I did tuning become so much easier
With the high oil content you had to have a higher temperature to keep oil from bogging you...with the low oil content you could run a cooler(richer) engine which didn't need as much oil content..we were using more total fuel with the lower oil content fuel which gave us more oil to kinda balance it out.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Shovel said:


> Lean is mean...an expression from the old rc days as well..with those little engines the mosquito sound (lean is mean) equaled a short engine life as it overheated the engine and was wore out in just a few minutes...We relied on over fueling to keep it cool and oiled up... more oil equaled less rpm.. which kinda forced you to run lean to keep the cob out...less oil equaled better running and higher RPM..so you richened it up to keep the temp down..Lower oil content was the way to go...it took a while before I accepted that but when I did tuning become so much easier
> With the high oil content you had to have a higher temperature to keep oil from bogging you...with the low oil content you could run a cooler(richer) engine which didn't need as much oil content..we were using more total fuel with the lower oil content fuel which gave us more oil to kinda balance it out.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I remember those old days mixing the fuel for those little RC engines. 
Some Nitro-Methane and some Castor Oil, that stuff stunk to high heaven.
You would get them screamin' like crazy and within a few minutes or so, "Ka-Boom!", then get another engine out of the box and replace it because you couldn't find all the parts that were left of the other engine that "Self-Destructed".
But at least it ran pretty good,,,for the little bit it had before it's life came to an and.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Like the old saying, "Lean is Mean", gaining a bit more power from the more heat created. The hotter the gasses, the more expansion, the harder it pushes the piston down in the cylinder, therefore more power.
> 
> What he described is from it being "Richened up" with fuel. Different exhaust sound without the "Crack" sound in the exhaust, and a little bit of power loss from the larger jet, lesser aggressive sound and performance from it being richened up with the bigger jet.
> 
> ...




Thx! Yeah I’m quite low.. 1270 ft ASL.

I’ll try the 75 from the cheap Chinese pack before reverting to the OEM 75#.. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

_"peppery jetted from factory?" _

Sounds like it could be a seasonal issue - try adding more salt.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> _"peppery jetted from factory?" _
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it could be a seasonal issue - try adding more salt.




Lmao! I meant to title it “properly jetted “ but my phone was set in French keyboard layout.. so got auto corrected to this non sense...

Was unable to edit the title.. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

